# GMX TopMail - Rechnung trotz Kündigung



## 8rQX1cPS (4 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe zum 2.2.2013 eine Rechnung von GMX für eine TopMail-Mitgliedschaft erhalten, trotz Kündigung.

*Hintergrundinfos:*
Am 01.06.12 erhielt ich von GMX eine Einladung zu einem Gewinnspiel inkl. einer siebenmonatigen Testphase für GMX TopMail. Ich bin auf das Angebot eingegangen und habe mir auch das kleingedruckte durchgelesen. So, nun habe ich am 1.1.2013, also pünktlich zum letzten Tag der siebenmonatigen Testphase, via E-Mail gekündigt (dass die E-Mail erfolgreich am 1.1.2013 bei GMX eingegangen ist, geht aus den Protokollen klar hervor), was laut den AGB möglich ist.

So sah meine Kündigung aus:


			
				Inhalt der Kündigungsmail schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> hiermit mache ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch und kündige meine derzeitige GMX-TopMail-Testphase für "[email protected]". Bitte nehmen Sie einen Tarifwechsel auf "GMX FreeMail" vor.
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke mal, dass der Inhalt mehr als deutlich formuliert ist?


Am nächsten Tag, also den 2.1.2013 erhielt ich dann eine Rechnung, welcher ich heute, am 4.1.2013, widersprochen habe und auf meine Kündigung verwies. Das war die Antwort des Kundenservice:



> Sehr geehrte(r) xyz,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Gerne informieren wir Sie zum Thema Kündigung.
> 
> ...


 

Diese Antwort ergibt natürlich überhaupt keinen Sinn, nichtsdestotrotz habe ich bei *721 960 99 99* angerufen und mich verbinden lassen. Noch bevor ich überhaupt mein Problem schildern konnte, wollte die Servicemitarbeiterin am Telefon meine kompletten Adressdaten wissen, da sie mir sonst nicht helfen könne. Da ich auf die Forderung wiederholt nicht eingegangen bin, war das Telefonat dann auch recht schnell beendet. Also habe ich mich wieder an den E-Mail-Support gewendet und nochmals den kompletten Sachverhalt geschildert und auch schon mit rechtlichen Schritten gedroht.



> Sehr geehrter Herr Dampf,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben.
> 
> ...


 
Eine Antwort seitens GMX steht aus.


Das war übrigens nicht meine erste Testphase. Zuvor habe ich schon einmal erfolgreich via Fax und zweimal per E-Mail, mit Verweis auf die AGB, gekündigt. Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum die jetzt so ein Theater veranstalten.

Des Weiteren bin ich aufgrund meiner Minderjährigkeit beschränkt geschäftsfähig, womit der Fall sowieso klar sein dürfte. Allerdings habe ich diesen finalen Schlag noch nicht ausgespielt, da ich die Angelegenheit zunächst auf normalem Wege regeln möchte. Darüber hinaus ist es mir auch wichtig, dass ich den E-Mail-Account behalte.

Und noch was: Die siebenmonatige Testphaste begann gegen am 1.6.2012 gegen 15:00 Uhr. Endet sie dann auch wieder am 1.1.2013 gegen 15:00 Uhr oder erst 23:59 Uhr? Die Kündigung wurde nämlich erst einige Stunden später versandt.

Waren meine E-Mails korrekt oder schon übertrieben?

Für den Fall der Fälle, wie kann ich denen meine beschränkte Geschäftsfähigkeit beweisen bzw. liegt die Beweislast überhaupt bei mir?


Vielen Dank für Rückantworten.

Gruß
8rQX1cPS


----------



## BenTigger (4 Januar 2013)

> Des Weiteren bin ich aufgrund meiner Minderjährigkeit beschränkt geschäftsfähig


Naja mit 79 Jahren ist man aber nicht mehr minderjährig und Kündigungen muss man meistens nicht am Tage des Ablaufsdatum kündigen sondern immer vorher.
Bei Telefonverträgen z.B. 3 Monate VOR Ablauf des Vertrages. Ansonsten ist oft auch eine 14 Tägige oder 1 Monatige Kündigung VOR Ablauf des Vertrages gefordert.
Mir ist zur Zeit aber nicht bekannt, wie das bei deinem Fall exact vorgegeben ist.


----------



## BenTigger (4 Januar 2013)

Du schriebst:



> Einladung zu einem Gewinnspiel inkl. einer siebenmonatigen Testphase für GMX TopMail


 
Vertragsbedingungen zu TopMail:


> *Konditionen von GMX TopMail*
> 
> Gehen Sie auf Entdeckungsreise und erleben Sie das Maximum an Premium-Funktionen mit GMX TopMail. *Der erste Monat GMX TopMail ist für Sie kostenlos.* Wenn Sie GMX TopMail nicht 100% überzeugt, können Sie Ihren *kostenlosen Test jederzeit beenden*. Informationen dazu finden Sie in Ihrem GMX Postfach unter “Mein Account”.
> 
> ...


 
Tja, das sieh aber eher danach aus, dass du eine Testphase von einem Monat hattest und als Gewinn, die ersten 6 Monate kostenlos dazubekommst, wenn du nicht innerhab der Testphase kündigst.

Nun sollst du nach 6 Monaten kostenlosem TopMailDienst eben den zweiten Teil bezahlen. Deine Kündigung ist nun erst nach ablauf der 6 Monate wirksam.


----------



## Teleton (4 Januar 2013)

Wurdest Du über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt?


----------



## 8rQX1cPS (5 Januar 2013)

Danke für die Antworten.

*@ BenTigger*
Mit den 79 Jahren wären wir bei fehlender Altersverifizierung . Und zu dem Gewinnspiel, es gab einen Sachpreis zu gewinnen, wenn man für sieben Monate eine kostenlose Testphase für GMX TopMail abschließt.

*@ Teleton*
Ich denke mal schon. Ich habe mir das kleingedruckte, also da wo die AGB und der anzufallende Preis nach Ende der Testphase durchgelesen. Aber eben der Begriff "Widerruf" wurde mir zum Verhängnis.


So, ich habe nun eine Rückantwort erhalten, indem GMX mir bestätigt, dass sie die Kündigungsmail am 1.1.2013 erhalten haben (siehe erster Post, erstes Zitat). Das Problem dabei ist, dass ich "Widerrufsrecht" geschrieben habe und dieses zwei Wochen nach Beginn der Testphase (1.6.2012) abgelaufen ist. Und das ist der Grund, warum sie meine Kündigung nicht akzeptieren wollen. Des Weiteren hätte ich die Kündigung mit Unterschrift einreichen sollen, obwohl ich, wie bereits erwähnt, schon zweimal zuvor einfach per E-Mail gekündigt habe.

Aber gut, da ich minderjährig bin und der Vertrag ohne das Einverständnis eines Erziehungsberechtigten zustande gekommen ist, lässt sich das alles rückgängig machen.

Nur wie mach ich das denen klar? Reicht da folgendes Schreiben aus? Denn eine Personalausweiskopie dürfen sie per Gesetz nicht verlangen.



> *Strittige Forderung – Serviceleistung und Minderjährigkeit*
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...


​ 

Gruß
8rQX1cPS


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2013)

8rQX1cPS schrieb:


> Denn eine Personalausweiskopie dürfen sie per Gesetz nicht verlangen.


Du meinst sie haben keinen Rechtsanspruch darauf!


8rQX1cPS schrieb:


> Nur wie mach ich das denen klar?


Schreibe doch noch dazu, dass du gern in einem gerichtlichen Verfahren bereit wärest, einen Kinderausweis oder den PA vorzulegen - aber auch erst dann!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 Januar 2013)

8rQX1cPS schrieb:


> Aber eben der Begriff "Widerruf" wurde mir zum Verhängnis.
> 
> 
> So, ich habe nun eine Rückantwort erhalten, indem GMX mir bestätigt, dass sie die Kündigungsmail am 1.1.2013 erhalten haben (siehe erster Post, erstes Zitat). Das Problem dabei ist, dass ich "Widerrufsrecht" geschrieben habe und dieses zwei Wochen nach Beginn der Testphase (1.6.2012) abgelaufen ist. Und das ist der Grund, warum sie meine Kündigung nicht akzeptieren wollen. Des Weiteren hätte ich die Kündigung mit Unterschrift einreichen sollen, obwohl ich, wie bereits erwähnt, schon zweimal zuvor einfach per E-Mail gekündigt habe.


Ob nun Widerruf und/oder Kündigung in Deinem Schreiben verwendet wurde, spielt sicher keine Rolle. Dann ist dann Korinthenkackerei und Bauernfängerei. Den Erklärungen nach wollen die ja zwei Verträge haben. Einmal das ominöse GMX-NIS-Paket und dann der Vertrag über GMX-Topmail. Macht das eine ohne das andere Sinn? Kostet das NIS-Paket separat?

Im Prinzip solltest Du das letzte Schreiben als Empfangsbestätigung der Kündigung sehen und den Rest ad acta legen. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich da noch eine Brieffreundschaft lohnt.

Ich hatte über Web.de (ist ja derselbe Laden) 2010 ähnliche Probleme mit einer Kündigung auf den letzten Drücker. Allerdings ließ sich das in einem Telefonat klären. Lustigerweise habe ich gerade jetzt wieder eine Rechnung erhalten: Ich habe im Juni letzten Jahres eine "Überraschung ausgepackt" - 7 Monate Web.de Club und jetzt wollen die auch plötzlich Geld von mir. Die Verbraucherzentrale hat den Dreh mit der Überraschung abgemahnt und weder der Überraschungsmail noch der Bestätigung ist eine Vertragslaufzeit zu entnehmen.
Meine hellseherischen Fähigkeiten sind da beschränkt und mit Drücken auf Knöpfe mit derlei unverbindlichen Beschriftungen wird man sicher keinen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag zustande bringen können.

Schade ist halt, dass ich dieses Postfach seit Ewigkeiten nutze und es jetzt wohl aufgrund der eigenwilligen Rechtsauffassung aufgeben muss.


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2013)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Ob nun Widerruf und/oder Kündigung in Deinem Schreiben verwendet wurde, spielt sicher keine Rolle. Dann ist dann Korinthenkackerei und Bauernfängerei.


Mit anderen Worten wurde das hier Nachbarthread folgendermaßen erläutert:


Teleton schrieb:


> Der Laie kennt die feinen Unterschiede zwischen Widerruf, Kündigung, Rücktritt, Aufhebung, Anfechtung usw. nicht. *Die Erklärung ist daher auszulegen ohne am Wortlaut festzukleben (vgl. §133 + §140 BGB)*. Wer innerhalb von 14 Tagen zu erkennen gibt, dass er ab sofort nicht mehr will, der will im Zweifel dasjenige rechtliche Mittel, das zum gewünschten Erfolg führt. Eine falsche Bezeichnung ist unschädlich. Hier ist also zweifellos Widerruf gewünscht.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 Januar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten wurde das hier Nachbarthread folgendermaßen erläutert:


Das zeigt die Mittel, mit denen hier die Opfer drangsaliert werden:

Auf der einen Seite soll das Opfer ein Bewusstsein dafür haben, dass es beim Drücken auf einen Button mit der Aufschrift "Überraschung auspacken" angeblich eine auf einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag ausgerichtete Erklärung abgegeben haben soll. Und auf der anderen Seite stellt man sich dann bei der Kündigung doof.

Das ist nicht mehr grenzwertig, sondern Bauernfängerei.
Ein Stück weit hat der Gesetzgeber dem ja auch Rechnung getragen.

Das besondere Problem im Fall von 8rQX1cPS:
Er hat ja gekündigt und dafür auch eine Empfangsbestätigung erhalten. Im Hause 1&1 müsste man also erst mal einen Nachweis erbringen, dass ein Vertrag zu den behaupteten Bedingungen zustande gekommen ist. Für dieses Problem hat man ein klares Bewusstsein, weil man bis heute penibel vermeidet, das gerichtlich feststellen zu lassen. Und wenn das gelingen sollte, befindet man sich in Erklärungsnot, warum die erhaltene Kündigung nicht wirksam sein sollte. Zwei Hürden, die keiner nehmen will...


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Januar 2013)

Es ist eigentlich höchste Zeit für eine Verbandsklage z.B. des VZBV oder der Wettbewerbszentrale gegen 1&1.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 Januar 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich höchste Zeit für eine Verbandsklage z.B. des VZBV oder der Wettbewerbszentrale gegen 1&1.


Naja: Man kann nicht wirklich sagen, dass der VZBV in Sachen Web.de untätig war:
http://www.vzbv.de/4815.htm
http://www.vzbv.de/4812.htm
http://www.vzbv.de/cps/rde/xbcr/vzbv/Kostenfallen_im_Internet.pdf


> Die Abgabe der Willenserklärung geschieht sodann über die Schaltfläche *Überraschung auspacken*. Unterhalb des Anmeldevorgangs befindet sich ein Sternchenhinweis, aus dem sich ergibt, dass es sich bei dem Angebot nicht lediglich um eine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft von 3 Monaten handelt. Vielmehr soll sich die Mitgliedschaft, sofern der Interessent die Mitgliedschaft nicht innerhalb dieser 3 Monate beendet, um weitere 12 Monate zum Preis von 5 Euro pro Monat verlängern.Stand: Das Unternehmen wurde abgemahnt.
> Am 17.06.2011 wurde Unterlassungsklage eingereicht. Anlässlich der Gesetzesänderung („Button-Lösung“) hat das Unternehmen erklärt, diese Werbung künftig nicht mehr zu schalten. *Der Rechtsstreit konnte durch Erledigtenerklärung am 11.09.2012 beendet werden.*


Was den Laden offensichtlich nicht daran hindert, Rechnungen zu versenden. Der Richtung der ersten beiden Urteile nach, sind aktuellen Forderungen ebenso unbegründet. Selbst wenn man "Überraschung" wertneutral auffasst und gleichermaßen Gutes wie Schlechtes dahinter befürchten mag.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 Januar 2013)

Auszüge der Ergüsse:


> Ihr Widerruf liegt außerhalb der Frist. Dieser ist nur innerhalb von 2 Wochen ab Vertragsabschluss möglich.





> Zum Abschluss des WEB.DE Club-Aktionsangebotes kommt es nur durch die Eingabe des Nutzernamens und des Passwortes. Zudem ist es erforderlich, die Nutzungsbedingungen zu bestätigen. Hierdurch ist sichergestellt, dass nur der Postfachinhaber die Leistung beantragen kann und die Bestellung bewusst erfolgt.


 
Und natürlich die obligatorische Mail der Qualitätskontrolle. Man wünscht sich halt Kundenfeedback und wünscht weiterhin viel Spaß und gute Kommunikation mit WEB.DE. Ob die jemanden fragen sollten, der sich damit auskennt?


----------



## 8rQX1cPS (8 Januar 2013)

Habe heute nochmal eine Mail erhalten. Diesmal geht es darum, dass die Kündigung in Schriftform, also mit (digitaler) Unterschrift, hätte erfolgen müssen.



> Sehr geehrte(r) xyz,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Gerne erläutern wir Ihnen die Hintergründe zu Ihrer Rechnung.
> 
> ...


 

Gruß
8rQX1cPS


----------



## BenTigger (8 Januar 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Wurdest Du über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt?


Wurdest du?? Wenn nicht, dann laufen die 14 Tage noch nicht.


> Nur während der 14 tägigen Widerrufsfrist besteht die Möglichkeit per E-Mail zu widerrufen.


----------



## Reducal (9 Januar 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> > Wurdest Du über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt?
> 
> 
> Wurdest du??


Die eMail (leicht mit einer Spamnachricht zu verwechseln) wurde ihm sicherlich zugestellt. Das war unmittelbar mit der Annahme des Geschenkes.


8rQX1cPS schrieb:


> Am 01.06.12 erhielt ich von GMX eine Einladung zu einem Gewinnspiel inkl. einer siebenmonatigen Testphase für GMX TopMail. Ich bin auf das Angebot eingegangen und habe mir auch das kleingedruckte durchgelesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich will niemandem zu nahe treten aber beim Lesen der Postings von 8rQX1cPS kann man sich leich ausgeflaschlt fühlen.


----------



## 8rQX1cPS (9 Januar 2013)

Ja, die AGB inkl. des Widerrufrechts habe ich per E-Mail als PDF erhalten.



Reducal schrieb:


> Ich will niemandem zu nahe treten aber beim Lesen der Postings von 8rQX1cPS kann man sich leich ausgeflaschlt fühlen.


 
"Ausgeflaschlt"?


Gruß
8rQX1cPS


----------



## Goblin (9 Januar 2013)

"Ausgeflaschlt"? >>> Verarscht fühlen ??!!


----------



## 8rQX1cPS (10 Januar 2013)

Achso, ja könnte man meinen. Also ich versuch's nochmal kurz zu erklären:

Ich bin minderjährig und habe bei meinem GMX-Account ein falsches Geburtsdatum angegeben.
Ich habe zum x-ten Mal eine Testphase bei GMX begonnen.
Das Kleingedruckte (Kosten) habe ich gelesen.
Die AGB und Wiederrufrecht habe ich per E-Mail erhalten.
Bisher wurden alle Kündigungen per E-Mail akzeptiert.
Diesmal wurde sie nicht akzeptiert, mit dem Verweis auf die nicht erfolgte Schriftform.
Für ein Kündigungsschreiben in Schriftform war keine Zeit mehr, da Kündigung vier Wochen zum Vertragsende erfolgen muss.
Meiner Meinung nach Betrug, da wie gesagt vorherige Kündigungen per E-Mail akzeptiert wurden.
Die beschränkte Geschäftsfähigkeit ist halt 'n Bonus.
Fühlt sich jetzt noch wer _ausgeflaschlt_?


Gruß
8rQX1cPS


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2013)

8rQX1cPS schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach Betrug, da wie gesagt vorherige Kündigungen per E-Mail akzeptiert wurden.


Definitiv nicht! Es mangelt an den erforderlichen Tatbeständen und daran, dass jemand persönlich aktiv wurde. Bei dir hats System halt versagt und du hast nicht mit offenen Karten gespielt (Thema Geburtsdatum). Übrigens, entgegen weitläufiger Meinung, dass man seine Daten nicht zwingend korrekt angeben muss, sehen das nicht alle Strafverfolger so eindeutig! Wer hat hier also wem einen ungültigen Vertrag abgerungen?


8rQX1cPS schrieb:


> Ich habe zum x-ten Mal eine Testphase bei GMX begonnen.


Sollte mit ein und demselben Account eigentlich nicht möglich sein. Wenn doch, dann ist das für mich erstaunlich.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 Januar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Sollte mit ein und demselben Account eigentlich nicht möglich sein. Wenn doch, dann ist das für mich erstaunlich.


Doch, das geht immer wieder. Wäre ja verschenktes Potential.


----------



## 8rQX1cPS (10 Januar 2013)

Betrug ist vielleicht das falsche Wort. Zum Thema Geburtsdatum: Ich meine hier irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass das keine Rolle spielt, da erstens fehlende Altersverifizierung und zweitens es sich um ein kostenloses Angebot handelte. Zudem habe ich den Mail-Account auch nicht erst seit gestern und das Geburtsdatum wurde nicht mit der Absicht die Testphasen zu nutzen angegeben. Weiterhin kann man das im Nachhinein überhaupt nicht mehr ändern. Und wie haudraufundschluss bestätigt, kann man beliebig oft testen.

Gruß
8rQX1cPS


----------



## 8rQX1cPS (14 Januar 2013)

GMX hat nun geantwortet. Sie verlangen eine Kopie des Kinderausweises und eine schriftliche Stellungnahme des Erziehungsberechtigten, um die Angaben zu überprüfen (was ja auch verständlich ist).

Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen? Kopie des (abgelaufenen) Kinderausweises schicken und ggf. einige Daten unkenntlich machen? Und dann noch folgendes hinzufügen?:


> Der Weitergabe, Nutzung sowie Speicherung der von Ihnen erhobenen personenbezogenen und nutzungsbezogenen Daten widerspreche ich ausdrücklich.


 

Gruß
8rQX1cPS


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (14 Januar 2013)

8rQX1cPS schrieb:


> Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?


 
Lass den Rest am Besten durch einen Erziehungsberechtigten erledigen.
Das verspricht dir wesentlich schneller zum Erfolg zu kommen, sprich aus dem Desaster.
Solange Du keinen Erziehungsberechtigtenhinzuziehst, musst Du damit rechnen, weiter von denen genervt zu werden.


----------



## Hippo (15 Januar 2013)

... könnte natürlich sein daß sich unser junger Experte hier über eine - hm - Würdigung der Angelegenheit durch einen Erziehungsberechtigten nicht wirklich freuen würde ...


----------



## Goblin (15 Januar 2013)

> Sie verlangen eine Kopie des Kinderausweises und eine schriftliche Stellungnahme des Erziehungsberechtigten, um die Angaben zu überprüfen (was ja auch verständlich ist).


 
GMX muss beweisen ob jemand minderjährig ist bzw verhindern dass sich Minderjährige überhaupt anmelden können. Ich würd auf den ganzen Käse gar nicht mehr reagieren


----------



## 8rQX1cPS (16 Januar 2013)

*@hippo*, willst du mich abziehen?!

*@goblin*, ja würde ich am liebsten auch tun, aber solange die Rechnung und Aufforderung zum Eingeben der Bankdaten beim Login nicht verschwindet, wird das nix.

Ich hab echt kein Peil, wie ich das denen klar machen soll. Anrufen is nicht, nachdem ich beim letzten Mal mit der Frage bezüglich einer Gesprächsaufzeichnung begrüßt wurde.

Glaubt ihr, wenn man den Vorschlag von Reducal 





Reducal schrieb:


> Schreibe doch noch dazu, dass du gern in einem gerichtlichen Verfahren bereit wärest, einen Kinderausweis oder den PA vorzulegen - aber auch erst dann!


 bringt, dass es tatsächlich soweit kommen könnte?

~


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2013)

8rQX1cPS schrieb:


> > Ausweis schicken
> 
> 
> bringt, dass es tatsächlich soweit kommen könnte?


Wie alt bist du? Unter 14 oder drüber?


----------



## Hippo (16 Januar 2013)

8rQX1cPS schrieb:


> *@hippo*, willst du mich abziehen?!


Solltest Du damit das hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 meinen, wäre das eine durchaus eine ernstzunehmende Idee ...
Aber die Würdigung Deiner Eskapaden überlasse ich Deinen Erziehungsberechtigten die sich ob Deiner Aktivitäten bestimmt freuen werden wenn sie Kenntnis davon in Form eines Mahnbescheides bekommen ohne daß Du sie über diese Eventualität aufgeklärt hast


----------



## 8rQX1cPS (16 Januar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du?


Knapp unter 18.




Hippo schrieb:


> ohne daß Du sie über diese Eventualität aufgeklärt hast


Wer glaubst du, hat den Musterbrief unterschrieben? Richtig, meine Eltern. Wenn es mir nämlich egal gewesen wäre, dann hätte ich mir nicht die Mühe gemacht diesen Thread zu eröffnen und mich zu dem Thema zu informieren. Darf man seine eigene Suppe nicht selbst auslöffeln?

Und wie bereits erwähnt, GMX hat auf den Musterbrief geantwortet und fordert nun eine Kopie des (mittlerweile ungültigen) Kinderausweises und eine schriftliche Stellungnahme durch einen Erziehungsberechtigten. Nur weiß ich nicht bzw. meine Eltern, wie man am besten weiter verfahren sollte.


Gruß
8rQX1cPS


----------



## Hippo (16 Januar 2013)

8rQX1cPS schrieb:


> ... Darf man seine eigene Suppe nicht selbst auslöffeln?...


Ab einem gewissen Punkt nicht mehr ...
... sagt das Gesetz!


----------



## Goblin (16 Januar 2013)

> Nur weiß ich nicht bzw. meine Eltern, wie man am besten weiter verfahren sollte


 
Das steht hier im Forum gefühlte 37456 Mal. Lesen musste schon selber


----------



## BenTigger (17 Januar 2013)

Wenn du unter 18 bist, aber über 16, müsstest du einen Personalausweis besitzen. Auch damit kann man nachweisen, dass man noch nicht volljährig ist.
Auch den kann man dann vorlegen.
Ich würde jedoch aufgrund von Identitätsdiebstahl, der oft durch leichtsinnig versendete Ausweiskopien erleichtert wird, soche Sachen nur vor Gericht vorzeigen oder wenn die Gegenseite einen Anwalt meiner Wahl bezahlt, dem dann eine beglaubigte Versicherung meiner Minderjährigkeit absenden lassen 
Es steht denen auch offen, dass durch ein Gerichtsverfahren feststellen zu lassen. Ich hätte dann aber jede Kopie der Schreiben als Vorlage, dass ich denen immer versichert habe, ich bin (nicht mehr) Minderjährig


----------



## Reducal (17 Januar 2013)

@ Ben, dein Hinweis in allen ehren aber der funzt hier nicht mehr, weil der 8rQX1cPS schon dies und jenes dem Support mitgeteilt hat. Bleibt die Feststellung - er unter 18, also nur bedingt geschäftsfähig, siehe hier schön erklärt: http://www.deine-rechte.de/html/das-darf-ich-3-deine-rechte.html



> Das heißt, du darfst dir Sachen kaufen, die du dir mit deinem üblichen Taschengeld leisten kannst. Wenn du von deinem Taschengeld eine größere Summe ansparst, sind auch etwas größere Ausgaben gesetzlich erlaubt. Ungültig werden Verträge jedoch die eine größere Summe beinhalten oder auch Langzeitverträge (z.B. bei Handys). In solchen Fällen benötigst du das Einverständnis eines Erziehungsberechtigten.


Die Kosten für das Abonnement liegen über den Vorgaben des Taschengeldparagraphen, wobei die üblichen Sätze recht hoch gegriffen sind und es sicher auf den Einzelfall ankäme:


> 12 - 15 Euro bei 10- bis 11jährigen
> 16 bis 20 Euro bei 12- bis 13jährigen
> 22 bis 25 Euro bei 14- bis 15jährigen
> 35 bis 45 Euro bei 16- bis 17jährigen


Bleibt die Zustimmung der Eltern - mangelt es daran, sieht es juristisch für den Anbieter trübe aus.

Mein Tip: schicke gmx eine Kopie deines Ausweises und verweise auf die mangelnde Zustimmung der Erziehungberechtigten zum Vertrag. Mir wäre es neu, dass 1&1 gegen Minderjährige weiter vom Leder ziehen wird, da die derzeit davon ausgehen, dass der 8rQX1cPS volljährig ist. Das nämlich wurde bei der Annahme des Vertrages versichert oder ergibt sich aus den bei GMX hinterlegten Daten, die irgendwann mal dort unrichtig vom 8rQX1cPS angegeben wiurden aber womöglich nicht stimmen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Januar 2013)

Hier geht´s um Dauerschuldverhältnisse. Schließlich wollen die jeden Monat einen Obulus - Und solche Verträge sind vom Taschengeldparagraphen unabhängig von der Höhe nicht gedeckt.

Ansonsten würde ich es mit Goblin halten: Die können sich doch im Vorfeld der Volljährigkeit und der Identität ihres Vertragspartners versichern - Dann gäb´s hinterher nicht einen solchen Eiertanz.


----------



## 8rQX1cPS (17 Januar 2013)

Und ich soll auf dem Ausweis nichts unkenntlich machen oder habe ich die Antwort auf meine ursprüngliche Frage gefühlte 37456 Mal überlesen?


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2013)

8rQX1cPS schrieb:


> Und ich soll auf dem Ausweis nichts unkenntlich machen...


Wozu? Dann bräuchtest du die Kopie ja auch erst gar nicht zu verschicken.

Die Vorderseite des Ausweises enthält insbesondere den Namen und das Geburtsdatum sowie die Prüfnummer, was hier von Bedeutung sein dürfte. Alle anderen Daten (Geburtsort, ausstellende Behörde mit Datum, Ausweisnummer und das Bild tun nichts zur Sache und könnten unkenntlich gemacht werden. Diese Daten aber kann man ohne den Leitdatensatz eh nicht wirklich zuordnen.

In ähnliche Fällen habe ich eine Kopie von der Kopie als Kopie gefaxt. Das hieß, dass die Kopie dann kaum noch lesbar war und nicht weiter verarbeitet werden konnte. Aber mein guter Wille wurde erkannt und damit wars dann auch gut so.


----------



## zavelbrox (1 Februar 2013)

Hola sehr verehrte Betroffene und Experten:



Entschuldigt, dass ich mich so spät in diesem Thread melde, aber dass Problem, dass ich hier lese, ist auch Meines: ich bin mit kurzen Klicks einer 7 monatigen Probezeit bei Web.de ins Netz gegangen, habe das dann aber völlig vergessen, die Leistungen auch nicht genutzt (unter anderem Maxxdome etc.) 

Ich weiß, ich weiß: selber schuld, nicht einfach alles anklicken usw., aber mich interessiert jetzt Folgendes: 

Wenn ich am 01. Juni 2012 dieses Angbot angenommen habe, um 15 Uhr ( und das hatte 8rQX1cPS ja auch gefragt, wann ist dann der exakte Tag der letzten Kündigungsmöglichkeit????

Und bitte exakt, wers nicht weiß (100%): einfach mal die Tastatur ruhen lassen 

Ist es der 01. 01. 2013 oder der 31.12. 2012 und ist die Uhrzeit egal?


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2013)

Das wirst du der Phantasie des Anbieters überlassen müssen! Was ist denn gemeint mit


zavelbrox schrieb:


> 7 monatigen Probezeit


Ein Monat hat etwa 30-31 Tage. Die Frage wäre, ob der angefangene Monat schon voll dazu zählt oder es nach den durchschnittlichen Monatstagen geht. Streng genommen spielt die Uhrzeit des Tages keine Rolle, da der Tag schon unter die Nutzung fällt (und zwar ab 0:00 Uhr). Was sagen denn die AGB und was meint der Support von 1&1?
Hinsichtlich der Monatsfrage wäre ein Nutzer benachteiligt, wenn er z. B. erst am 15. das Angebot annimmt -was wäre denn mit den bereits verstrichenen Tagen?


----------



## Teleton (1 Februar 2013)

> Wenn ich am 01. Juni 2012 dieses Angbot angenommen habe, um 15 Uhr ( und das hatte 8rQX1cPS ja auch gefragt, wann ist dann der exakte Tag der letzten Kündigungsmöglichkeit????


Welche Kündigungsfrist ist denn vereinbart?



> Und bitte exakt, wers nicht weiß (100%): einfach mal die Tastatur ruhen lassen


Einfach mal §188 Abs II BGB lesen wenn es um das Ende der 7 monatigen Laufzeit geht.


----------



## zavelbrox (2 Februar 2013)

Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch Buch 1 - Allgemeiner Teil (§§ 1 - 240) 
Abschnitt 4 - Fristen, Termine (§§ 186 - 193) 


§ 188
Fristende


(1) Eine nach Tagen bestimmte Frist endigt mit dem Ablauf des letzten Tages der Frist.

(2) Eine Frist, die nach Wochen, nach Monaten oder nach einem mehrere Monate umfassenden Zeitraum - Jahr, halbes Jahr, Vierteljahr - bestimmt ist, endigt im Falle des § 187 Abs. 1 mit dem Ablauf desjenigen Tages der letzten Woche oder des letzten Monats, welcher durch seine Benennung oder seine Zahl dem Tage entspricht, in den das Ereignis oder der Zeitpunkt fällt, im Falle des § 187 Abs. 2 mit dem Ablauf desjenigen Tages der letzten Woche oder des letzten Monats, welcher dem Tage vorhergeht, der durch seine Benennung oder seine Zahl dem Anfangstag der Frist entspricht.

(3) Fehlt bei einer nach Monaten bestimmten Frist in dem letzten Monat der für ihren Ablauf maßgebende Tag, so endigt die Frist mit dem Ablauf des letzten Tages dieses Monats.



Danke Reducal, danke Fraud, aber eine exakte Antwort habe ich immer noch nicht


----------



## Teleton (2 Februar 2013)

Wie auch wenn wir die Kündigungsfrist nicht kennen?

7 Monate ab dem 01.06. laufen bis 01.01. um 24.00 Uhr.


> mit dem Ablauf (_24.00 Uhr_)desjenigen Tages ... des letzten Monats, welcher durch seine Benennung oder seine Zahl dem Tage entspricht(_1ter gleich 1ter)_,


 
Wenn man jetzt die Kündigungsfrist kennt kann man unproblematisch den letzten Tag zur Kündigung errechnen.


----------



## BenTigger (2 Februar 2013)

@ zavelbrox:

Wenn du schon so schön die entsprechenden Gesetzestexte im BGB finden kannst, warum ist es dir dann nicht möglich, bei Web.de in den AGB nachzusehen, wie lange die Kündigungsfrist ist und die dann vom Starttermin + Dauer in Moanten - Kündigungsfrist in Wochen abzurechnen?
Schau mal in den AGB unter Punkt 8.3 nach.

Da werden sie geholfen...


----------



## zavelbrox (2 Februar 2013)

Unter den AGB fand ich Folgendes:

8.3 Sowohl die 1&1 Mail & Media als auch der Nutzer sind berechtigt, bei registrierungspflichtigen kostenlosen Diensten das Nutzungsverhältnis mit einer Kündigungsfrist von 6 Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen zu beenden.

Das trifft für mich nicht zu, da hier expilzit die kostenlosen Dienste erwähnt werden, es geht ja um das Abonnenment, das ich ja eingegangen bin oder auch nicht.

Ich möchte hier keinen auf den Schlips treten, auch wenn meine Wortwahl ein wenig provokativ war ("...einfach mal die Tastatur ruhen lassen..."), ich wollte nur Kommentare vermeiden wie: "dann hättest du das nicht klicken sollen" oder "zahl es eben" etc. 

Aber nachdem ich mir gerade nochmals die kleingedruckten Vertragsbestandteile durchgelesen habe:

**********************************
Wichtige Hinweise zu Ihrer WEB.DE Club-Testphase:
Die Laufzeit Ihrer kostenlosen WEB.DE Club-Mitgliedschaft beträgt 7 Monate. Danach verlängert sich Ihre WEB.DE Club-Mitgliedschaft automatisch um weitere 12 Monate zum Preis von nur 5.- Euro/Monat inkl. MwSt. (Zahlung jeweils vierteljährlich im voraus), sofern Sie Ihren soeben abgeschlossenen Vertrag nicht innerhalb der dreimonatigen, kostenlosen Vertragslaufzeit kündigen. Die Kündigung kann schriftlich per Brief oder handschriftlich unterschriebenem Fax (01805-052541, 14ct/Min.) sowie per Telefon (01805-676699, 14ct/Min., Mo-Fr von 8-22 Uhr sowie am Samstag von 9-20 Uhr) erfolgen. § Nutzungsbedingungen
Widerrufsrecht: Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z.B. per eMail an [email protected]) widerrufen. § Widerrufsrecht...

**********************************

hätte ich augenscheinlich nach spätestens 3 Monaten kündigen müssen: damit hätte sich der Fall erledigt, ich komme wohl um 1 Jahr zahlen für meinen Email Account nicht drumherum.

Danke für die Hilfe und entschuldigt eventuellen Ärger


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2013)

...oK.


----------



## Teleton (2 Februar 2013)

Was ist denn mit der Widerrufsbelehrung? Die obige taugt nix, da nicht deutlich optisch hervorgehoben wie erforderlich. Fehlerhafte Belehrungen starten die 2-Wochen-Frist nicht.


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit der Widerrufsbelehrung?


Wenn der zavelbrox am 01.06.2012 das Angebot angenommen hat, hat er damals (wahrscheinlich) auch eine eMail mit der Belehrung erhalten. Die wiederum war vom Layout (und Inhalt) her womöglich etwas anders als es jetzt in den AGB drin steht.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (2 Februar 2013)

zavelbrox schrieb:


> Aber nachdem ich mir gerade nochmals die kleingedruckten Vertragsbestandteile durchgelesen habe:
> 
> **********************************
> Wichtige Hinweise zu Ihrer WEB.DE Club-Testphase:
> ...


 
kann ich die immer noch nicht verstehen. Für mich sind diese AGB irreführend und daher vermutlich auch unwirksam. Welche Fristen sollen denn nun gültig sein sein? Ist die kostenlose Laufzeit jetzt 7 oder nur 3 Monate lang? Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2013)

Schon lange her, dass ich bei web.de oder GMX war. Zeit an dieser Stelle mal wieder Geschenke zu empfangen. In ein paar Tagen werde ich für web.de Geburtstag haben und ich werde dann mal das Geschenk für uns hier annehmen und dokumentieren.

Los ging es damit:






Das Willkomensangebot (1 Monat gratis-Premium-Funktionen) war mit dem Login in bei Freemail zwar verfallen, doch im Postfach lauerten bereits zwei Monate. Ich warte aber auf mein Geburtstagsgeschenk und das dürfte am 10.02. kommen.

Genau das selbe Spiel mache ich natürlich auch bei GMX.


----------



## zavelbrox (3 Februar 2013)

St. Pepper, dein Einwand ist nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen: diese AGB oder dieser Bestandteil der Kündigungsklausel im Kleingedruckten ist verwirrend. Aber reicht das für eine Anfechtung oder Ablehnung des zustandegekommenen (oder eben nicht) Vertrags??? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob so eine Klausel ungültig ist und damit das Kündigungsrecht in der vollen Probezeit möglich gewesen war oder ist. Falls dem so wäre, hätte ich ja mit dem Fax um 23.30 am letzten Tag noch rechtzeitig gekündigt !?!?!?!?

Ach ja, Recht und speziell Vertrags- oder AGB-Recht ist schon verwirrend und zuweil enervierend.


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2013)

Die Widerrufsbelehrung lt. derzeitigem Angebot sieht übrigens folgendermaßen aus: https://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/g.fc....1360175913.3989.zxsshrglaj.77.gok#revocation und kommt von hier: https://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/g.fcgi/products/mail/agb


			
				GMX schrieb:
			
		

> *Widerrufsbelehrung*
> 
> Sofern der Kunde ein Verbraucher ist und der Vertrag unter ausschließlicher Verwendung von Fernkommunikationsmitteln abgeschlossen wurde (Fernabsatzvertrag), steht dem Kunden das unten beschriebene gesetzliche Widerrufsrecht zu:
> *Widerrufbelehrung*
> ...


Wann sie mitgeteilt wird, werden wir noch sehen.


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wann sie mitgeteilt wird, werden wir noch sehen.


Nach dem Login in Freemail fach kam zuerst das hier und dieses mal habe ich das Angebot angenommen:





Danach wurde folgendes Fenster eingeblendet:


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2013)

Im Postfach fand sich dann sofort jene Nachricht:


			
				GMX schrieb:
			
		

> Liebes Mitglied,
> 
> Sie nutzen Ihren GMX Account im Tarif GMX ProMail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2013)

Man kann ja weiter spielen:



> an: [email protected]
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> hiermit widerrufe ich fristgerecht das soeben vereinbarte Testabonnement für das Produkt ProMail.
> MfG, Reducal.


----------



## Hippo (6 Februar 2013)

Ab jetzt wirds interessant ...


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ab jetzt wirds interessant ...


Wobei schon mal die Frage geklärt wäre, wann und wie die Widerrufsbelehrung erteilt wird. @Teleton, diese Tatsache muss man nicht zwingend in Frage stellen, oder? Das sind automatisierte Abläufe, die sind immer gleich und das sowohl bei gmx, als auch bei web.de. Wahrscheinlich sind sogar die Texte aus dem gleichen Baukasten.

Ich warte jetzt mal auf das Geburtstagsgeschenk bei web.de.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 Februar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> @Teleton, diese Tatsache muss man nicht zwingend in Frage stellen, oder?


Muss man sicher nicht, aber wer Vertragsinhalte versteckt, dem muss man auch keine Geschenke machen. Die Beweislast für eine ordentliche Widerrufsbelehrung läge bei 1&1.


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2013)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> ...wer Vertragsinhalte versteckt....


Das wird immer wieder behauptet, ich kann das bislang aber nicht bestätigen. Was soll 1&1 noch machen, damit selbst der letzte Analphabet wahrnimmt, dass da gerade was passiert, was er womöglich gar nicht will?

Wer einen Freemailaccount will, muss die Werbung über die dieser finanziert wird, ertragen. Bei Web.de und GMX wird eben mit eigenen Prdukten geworben und das nervt, in der Tat. Wenn ich 1acht auf dem Kessel habe, dann klicke auch alles an, nur weil der Empfängerhorizont entsprechend bedient wird - im Normalzustand stellt sich die Versuchung eher nicht.

Leute, die gar keinen Account haben und dennoch eine Rechnung bekommen, mögen sich bitte nicht angesprochen fühlen - das ist gleich noch mal ein anderes Problem.


----------



## Teleton (6 Februar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Was soll 1&1 noch machen, damit selbst der letzte Analphabet wahrnimmt, dass da gerade was passiert, was er womöglich gar nicht will?


Andere (seriöse) Firmen haben das Problem dem Kunden klarzumachen, dass eine kostenpflichtige Leistung gebucht wird kurioserweise nicht. Das liegt möglicherweise daran,dass hier nur auf die Unaufmerksamen gezielt wird und es gar keine / kaum "echten" Interessenten für die Leistung gibt.
Ich sehe nur einen Unterschied zur "normalen" Abofalle, nämlich dass die Gegenleistung wenigstens nicht völliger Schrott ist.

Dafür lauert die "Gefahr" bei fast jedem Einloggen in den Freeaccount, einmal unaufmerksam schon hängt man am Fliegenfänger.


----------



## Devilfrank (7 Februar 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> [...]Dafür lauert die "Gefahr" bei fast jedem Einloggen in den Freeaccount, einmal unaufmerksam schon hängt man am Fliegenfänger.


In meinen Augen die einzige "Gefahr" und deshalb verfolge ich diese Diskussion mit gemischten Gefühlen seit Anfang an.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Februar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Was soll 1&1 noch machen, damit selbst der letzte Analphabet wahrnimmt, dass da gerade was passiert, was er womöglich gar nicht will?


Teleton hat es bereits gesagt. Es gibt eine Menge Unternehmen im WWW, die etwas verkaufen und es auch schaffen, dass ihrer Kundschaft deutlich mitzuteilen. Für mich ist das nach wie vor Bauernfängerei, was 1&1 da betreibt. Ich täte momentan auch wetten mögen, dass die Deinen Widerruf nicht ignorieren und später auf die AGB verweisen. Für eine Kündigung hätten die ja gerne eine Unterschrift von Dir. Dass das zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe sind, spielt da auch keine Rolle. Warten wir einfach mal ab, was passiert.


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2013)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Ich täte momentan auch wetten mögen, dass die Deinen Widerruf nicht ignorieren und später auf die AGB verweisen.


Wozu sollte es ein später geben? Die schreiben doch selbst:


			
				GMX schrieb:
			
		

> Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z. B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) widerrufen....Der Widerruf ist zu richten an: GMX Kunden-Support....per E-Mail an [email protected].


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Februar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wozu sollte es ein später geben? Die schreiben doch selbst:


Du bist im 1&1-Universum.


----------



## Devilfrank (8 Februar 2013)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Du bist im 1&1-Universum.


Pruuuhuuuust. Yap


----------



## Reducal (9 Februar 2013)

Nach zwei Tagen hier die erwartete Nachricht aus dem Post #53, vom 





haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> 1&1-Universum.


 


			
				GMX schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bins zufrieden und werde meine verhärtete Meinung entsprechend weiter publizieren.


----------



## jakestyler (9 Februar 2013)

Ich habe mir das jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, kann aber sagen, dass mein Dad ebenfalls betroffen war. In seinem Fall war es web.de (ist ja auch "Member of United Internet")... Irgendjemand hatte ihm einen Account erstellt und darauf diesen Premium-Unsinn gekauft.
Als die Rechnung kam, hat mein Dad sofort gekündigt. Natürlich passierte nichts, keine Bestätigung und einen Monat darauf kam eine weitere Rechnung + Mahnung.
Dann hat mein Dad angerufen und ab da war die Kündigung durch.

Aber ansich ist es eh besser, solch schlechte Dienste wie GMX und Web.de zu meiden => Wenig Speicherplatz, undurchsichtige Bezahlmodelle...


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Ich warte aber auf mein Geburtstagsgeschenk und das dürfte am 10.02. kommen.


Schade, meinen fiktiven Geburtstag hat man in diesem Jahr ausgeblendet. Liegt warscheinlich daran, dass ich ohnehin erst vor kurzem dem Portal beigetreten bin.

Macht aber nichts, aus gegebenem Anlass habe ich die Präsentaktion von Web.de in einem eigegen Thread weiter gespielt:* Geschenke von Web.de und GMX*


----------



## 8rQX1cPS (15 April 2013)

Ich meld mich mal zurück. Der GMX-Kundenservice hat mir mitgeteilt, dass irgend eine Fachabteilung aufgrund des falschen Geburtsdatums entschieden hat, dass mein GMX-Konto dauerhaft gesperrt bleibt.


----------



## Reducal (15 April 2013)

War nicht anders zu erwarten.





8rQX1cPS schrieb:


> 8rQX1cPS schrieb:
> 
> 
> > aufgrund meiner Minderjährigkeit
> ...


----------



## senne (9 April 2014)

Hallo,
habe gestern erfolgreich den "Vertrag" von topmail gmx telefonisch unter festnetz 0721/9609810 aufheben und kündigen können!
In meinem Fall war die Testphase schon abgelaufen, die erste Teil-Rechnung per mail zugesendet und ich habe eine Aufforderung zur Hinterlegung der Bankverbindung  erhalten!!!

Am Telefon habe ich die Adresse (war eine falsche übrigens) und Geburtsdatum abgleichen müssen, und dann unmißverständlich erklart, daß der Sachbearbeiter am Hörer  von 1&1 bzw. GMX nun unverzüglich meinen account wieder auf freemail wandelt, sonst leite ich weitere Maßnahmen ein.
Ich hätte in keiner einzigen sekunde mit gmx einen Vertrag geschlossen und ich hätte keinen Kaufbutton betätigt! Ich sei versierter online user .
Es wollte eine Erklärung seitens gmx mit Bezug auf AGBs ect. und ich hätte einen KAUFEN BUTTON geklickt, starten, doch ich unterbrach das Gespräch mit dem Argument, beide Seiten wüßten genau, worüber hier gesprochen wird und wir wollen es kurz halten! Es wimmele im netz nur so von gleichsam Betroffenen!!
Noch einmal FORDERTE ich in einem simplen HAUPTSATZ:
BITTE LÖSCHEN SIE DIE RECHNUNG UND WANDELN MEINEN ACCOUNT UNVERZÜGLCI IN EIN FREEGMX ZURÜCK !!!
D a r a u f h i n :
Es kam die Antwort, es werde kurz Rücksprache gehalten und ich hing ca. 10 min in der Warteschleife.
Nun sagte mein Sachbearbeiter mir, in diesem Fall würde GMX ein Kulanzangebot machen, ein Vollstorno der Rechnung und den Vertrag mit sofortiger Wirkung aufheben, und das Konto in einen freeaccount zurück wandeln.
wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
das Ganze wurde Stunden später mit einer eMail bestätigt.

geht doch! )


----------



## raundsi (9 April 2014)

> ich hing ca. 10 min in der Warteschleife


Das ist doch ein Standard-Fall, kommt sicher hundertfach täglich bei denen rein... wenn die wirklich für jeden entsprechenden Beschwerdeanruf diese 10 Minuten "Rücksprache"  bräuchten (=20 Minuten Gesamtarbeitszeit plus sonstiges Gespräch), wären sie längst pleite.
Ich schätze, dass einfach in der Zwischenzeit weitere Kunden bearbeitet wurden in der Hoffnung, dass du einfach auflegst...


----------



## el_minjo (25 Februar 2015)

Dieser Link ist sehr hilfreich. Einfach auch so ein Brief oder E-Mail senden.

http://www.forumla.de/f-erfahrungsberichte-213/t-gmx-topmail-kuendigung-32426/page15


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Februar 2015)

Und was bringt das? Anhand der Antworten von gmx/web.de sieht man doch eindeutig, dass man ebenso gut vor einer Parkuhr ein Adventslied singen kann.

Es wird weiter gedroht und gemahnt und herumschwabuliert. Auf die Einwendungen wird überhaupt gar nicht eingegangen, es wird lediglich mit sinnlosen Textbausteinen geantwortet.

Lasst die doch Klage einreichen, wenn sie was wollen!
Machen die nicht. Es gibt nicht einen einzigen berichteten Fall, und das bei Beobachtung über 10 Jahre lang. So lange gibt es nämlich das Affentheater schon.

Ab und zu probieren sie es mit Mahnbescheiden - da ist natürlich der Widerspruch ans Gericht innerhalb 14 Tagen wichtig.

Ansonsten: die Schreibselei lohnt nicht.


----------



## el_minjo (26 Februar 2015)

Habe eben so eine E-Mail wie in dem Link gesendet und in drei Tagen hat man mir geantwortet und den Account auf FreeMail umgestellt.

Viele Leute haben einfach Angst vor Mahnungen, Klagen und Drohungen. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass jemand die E-Mail-Adresse auch wieder braucht und diese nicht gesperrt haben mag. Sollte das zutreffen, dann lohnt sich die Schreiberei.

Mfg


----------



## Reducal (28 Februar 2015)

el_minjo schrieb:


> ....lohnt sich die Schreiberei.


Aber nur dann, wenn man noch in der geschenkten Testphase ist. Ist diese bereits abgelaufen, dann: 


Antiscammer schrieb:


> ....die Schreibselei lohnt nicht.


----------

